# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  H πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγη

## gtsaka

Καλησπερα
φετος ειναι η πρωτη προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης καναρινιων που κανω και  καθημερινα μου δημιουργουντε αποριες,τις οποιες θα ηθελα να αναφερω  εδω,οποια βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη και ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.Για αρχη θα  ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης :
σε 2 ζευγαραια που κανα προετοιμασια καμμια βδομαδα με 10 μερες, εβαλα  φωλιες πριν 3 μερες και ανταποκριθηκαν και οι 2 καναρες,η μια την εχει  φτιαξει καπως προχειρα κυριως στη μεση και προτιμαει το βαμβακι απο τις  ινες,η αλλη ομως την εχει φτιαξει αριστοτεχνικα ,ισως επειδη δεν ειναι  πρωταρα και εχει ξαναζευγαρωσει(οχι σε μενα).Οποτε εβγαλα το κλειστο  χωρισμα και τωρα βλεποντε τα πουλια.Τι λετε?να βγαλω και το αλλο  διαχωριστικο και να αμολησω τα αρσενικα μεσα,η πρεπει να περιμενω?

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Υπομονή μέχρι να δεις να ταΐζονται,  μετά άφησε την φύση να τα οδηγήσει.

----------


## gtsaka

εννοεις να ταιζοντε αναμεσα απο το χωρισμα?

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μόλις δεις να ταΐζονται βγάζεις το χώρισμα.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο αναφερε μας την προετοιμασια σου

----------


## gtsaka

Αυγο τη μια μερα,αυγοτροφη την επομενη και λαχανικα ειτε φρεσκα ειτε την "συνταγη του τεμπελη ",τις τελευταιες μερες και βιταμινη ε στο νερο(Nekton e).Απο βασικη τροφη στο ενα ζευγαρι που δεν εχει προβλημα βαρους επειδη δεν τρωει ρουπσεν δινω την vadigran που μου εχει μεινει(εχω προμηθευτει σπορους για να φτιαξω το δικο μου μειγμα),στο αλλο που ειχε θεμα βαρους,αλλα εχει βελτιωθει πολυ δινω ακομα το μειγμα κεχρι-καναβουρι.
Υ.Γ την βιταμινη Ε μηπως ειναι καλυτερα να την βαζω στην αυγοτροφη?απο αποψη οικονομιας,νομιζω οτι συμφερει.

----------


## jk21

Σαφως και μπορεις και διατηρει την αυγοτροφη περισσοτερο αφου δρα ως φυσικο συντηρητικο αντιοξειδωτικο 


αυγοτροφη ή αυγο εδινες παλιοτερα και σε τι  συχνοτητα ;

----------


## gtsaka

Ωραια,αυτο εκανα σημερα
αυγο ξεκινησα προσφατα, το πολυ 2 βδομαδες πριν,αυγοτροφη εδινα και πιο παλια,αλλα οχι συχνα,περιπου 1 φορα τη βδομαδα.

----------


## George.72

> τις τελευταιες μερες και βιταμινη ε στο νερο(Nekton e).


Γιώργο, να ξέρεις ότι το nekton E έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε συνδυασμό με το nekton S ....

----------


## gtsaka

To γκουγκλαρισα και ειδα οτι οντως φαινεται καλο,αν και πολυ ακριβο νομιζω,ειδα μια τιμη γυρω στα 27 ευρω.Εγω σε πολυβιταμινες χρησιμοποιω την compivit,η οποια επισης θεωρειται καλη ,οπως εχω δει και εδω σε καποιο σχετικο θεμα.Μεχρι τωρα εβαζα για 5 συνεχομενες μερες στο νερο καθε μηνα περιπου.Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος στην προετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη ποσο συχνα πρεπει να δινω,γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι αν δινεις περισσοτερο απο οτι πρεπει και αυτο μπορει να εχει ασχημες συνεπειες μπορει να παθουν υπερβιταμινωση.

----------


## gtsaka

Κατι αλλο που θα ηθελα να αναφερω.Το ζευγαρι μου τα μαυροκοκκινα που ειναι το μονο που εχει μια επιτυχημενη γεννα με 3 μικρα 5 εβδομαδων απογαλακτισμενα,εχει 6 αυγα στη φωλια,και αποοτι ειδα και εκτος απροοπτου ειναι ολα ενσπορα.Πως θα καταφερω να βγουνε και να μεγαλωσουν ολα?πρεπει να βοηθησω τη μανα καπως?να ταιζω και εγω συμπηρωματικα μηπως? η να βαλψ μερικα αυγα η πουλια σε αλλη καναρα?

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι δεν θα μπορει να τα μεγαλωσει και να βγουν και τα εξι . Συνηθως συμβαινει σε πολλα πουλια ,απλα το μικρο αν εχει βγει καθυστερημενα να πλακωνεται απ τα αλλα  ...  ειχες αλλαξει τα αυγα με πλαστικα και μπηκαν ολα μαζι; τα ειχες αφησει; αν ναι ποτε καθησε μονιμα η θηλυκια; σε ποιο αυγο ;

----------


## gtsaka

Οχι,δεν βαζω πλαστικα, φοβαμαι μηπως εχει κατσει ηδη η καναρα στο αυγο και αν της το παρω πεθανει το εμβρυο,ξερω οτι πρεπει να ειναι θεμα ωρων η αλλαγη του αυγου.Με επιφυλαξη λεω οτι εκατσε μετα το 3ο αυγο.Σημερα το πρωι βρηκα τα 2 πρωτα.Εχω την εντυπωση οτι βγηκαν και τα 2 μαζι,χτες το πρωι δεν ειχε βγει καποιο,η βγηκαν με μικρη διαφορα ωρων.

----------


## jk21

αν το τελευταιο βγει 3 μερες μετα τα πρωτα , ισως χρειασθει ενισχυση αλλα θα το δεις εκεινη τη στιγμη .Εξαρταται το γονιο . Αν δειξει να μενει πισω σε σχεση με το προτελευταιο σε σημαντικο βαθμο ,τοτε ισως κανεις ενδιαμεσα ταισματα αλλα οχι αποκλειστικο ταισμα απο σενα ,αν ταιζει εστω και λιγο η μανα .Στην κρεμα θα εχεις καρνιτινη και πολυβιταμινη

----------


## jimk1

Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια,οι καναρες μου φετος στην δευτερη γεννα εβγαλαν στις τετραδες ολα τα πουλια με  μια μερα διαφορα,δυο και δυο,αν το ζευγαρι ειναι καλο και με δυο ημερες διαφορα τα μικρα θα ειναι οκ

----------


## gtsaka

Σε ενα αλλο ζευγαρι που εχω η καναρα εχει κανει 2 φορες απο 2 αυγα.Την πρωτη το ενα απο τα 2 ηταν ενσπορο,αλλα δεν βγηκε ποτε νεοσσος παρολό που κλωσσαγε.Τωρα ειναι η δευτερη φορα που το κανει,δεν εχω κανει ακομα οωσκοπηση να δω αν ειναι ενσπορα.Γτ μπορει να γινεται αυτο?μπορω να βοηθησω με καποιο τροπο?

----------


## jimk1

Δυο αυγα σε γεννα δεν ειναι συνηθες

----------


## gtsaka

Καλησπερα
Η αναπαραγωγη συνεχιζεται,αλλα με μετρια αποτελεσματα μεχρι τωρα.Απο 6 ζευγαρια εχω παρει μονο 10πουλακια μεχρι τωρα.Πολλες ασπορες γεννες δυστυχως.Σε ενα ζευγαρι κιτρινα μωζαικ που εχω και που οπως εχω αναφερει παλιοτερα ηταν προβληματικο γτ δεν καθοταν η καναρα για βατεμα επιτελους εχω ενσπορα αυγα μετα απο αρκετες ασπορες γεννες.Ομως επειδη ο αρσενικος ολο αυτο το διαστημα ηταν επιθετικος και στις προηγουμενες γεννες δεν αφηνε την καναρα να κατσει στη φωλια και νομιζω οτι εσπαγε και αυγα μερικες φορες.αυτη τη φορα με το που εκανε το πρωτο αυγο η καναρα τα χωρισα τα πουλια με χωρισμα.Τωρα ειμαι σε διλλημα.Να τον βαλω μεσα?ηταν επιθετικος επειδη δεν βατευε η θελει να βατευει συνεχεια και θα κανει τα ιδια και θα κανει ζημια?Η καναρα μπορει να μεγαλωσει μονη της 4 πουλακια?(αν ολα πανε καλα).

----------


## jimk1

Ανετα η καναρα μεγαλωνει 4 πουλακια.Αν βγαλεις το χωρισμα πρεπει να εισαι εκει να βλεπεις πως τα παει,αν ταισει τα μικρα τον αφηνεις

----------


## gtsaka

ο πρωτος νεοοσος απο το πιο πανω ζευγαρι που αναφερΩ.Μεχρι στιγμης δεν μου ειχε συμβει μαυρη τελεια,αλλα μου συνεβει και αυτο.Γιατι τωρα και γιατι στο συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι δεν ξερω.Σημειωτεον,πως εχει αλλα 3 ενσπορα αυγα και οπως υπολογιζω επρεπε να εχει βγει τουλαχιστον αλλο ενα πουλακι,πραγμα που μεχρι συτη τη στιγμη δεν εχει γινει.

----------


## jk21

Οταν βγει το αλλο πουλακι ή αν δεν βγουν , ελεγχοντας ολα τα αυγα αν υπαρχει εμβρυο λιγο πριν την εκολλαψη νεκρο ,να δεις αν υπαρχει και κει τελεια

----------


## jimk1

> ο πρωτος νεοοσος απο το πιο πανω ζευγαρι που αναφερΩ.Μεχρι στιγμης δεν μου ειχε συμβει μαυρη τελεια,αλλα μου συνεβει και αυτο.Γιατι τωρα και γιατι στο συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι δεν ξερω.Σημειωτεον,πως εχει αλλα 3 ενσπορα αυγα και οπως υπολογιζω επρεπε να εχει βγει τουλαχιστον αλλο ενα πουλακι,πραγμα που μεχρι συτη τη στιγμη δεν εχει γινει.


κατα την γνωμη μου αυτο δεν ειναι μαυρη τελεια

----------


## jk21

στο συγκεκριμενο υπαρχει εκτεταμενο προβλημα και στο συκωτι και δεν ειναι ορατο αν εξαρχης ειχε μονο μαυρη τελεια .Αυτο θα μας το διευκρινισει ο Γιωργος .Για αυτο περιμενω να δουμε αν τυχον βγει και αλλο πως ειναι εκεινο

----------


## gtsaka

δυστυχως μαλλον δεν θα βγουν τα υπολοιπα 3 πουλακια.Αφενος σημερα βρηκα 2 αυγα στη φωλια(το τριτο ελλειπε δεν το βρηκα πουθενα,ουτε κατω ουτε σε ταιστρες.μυστηριο),και αφετερου εχουν περασει τουλαχιστον 16 μερες θα επρεπε να ειχαν βγει ηδη.Σιγουρα υπαρχουν εμβρυα μεσα,αλλα προφανως ειναι νεκρα,ειναι πολυ σκουρο το εσωτερικο,απο οσο ξερω αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι νεκρα.Αυριο θα τα βγαλω.Θελετε να κανω κατι με τα αυγα?να τα ανοιξω η κατι τετοιο?

----------


## jk21

να τα ανοιξεις προσεκτικα και αν ο νεοσσος ειναι καλοσχηματισμενος με ευδιακριτη την κοιλια του , να βγαλεις φωτο

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG] [/IMG]δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να βγουν ξεκαθαρα συμπερασματα...

----------


## jk21

κατι εχει και αυτο αριστερα  .... δεν ειναι σαφες αλλα μαυριζει ...

εχεις καποια φαρμακα σπιτι;

----------


## gtsaka

Εχω baycox,esb3 teniazine ,ισως και κατι αλλο και να μου διαφευγει.Αλλα ετσι και αλλιως δεν εζησε κανενας νεοσσος.Για τους γονεις εννοεις?

----------


## jk21

μας βαζεις μια φωτο της κοιλιας των γονιων; 

φαρμακο εννοουσα καποια αντιβιωση , οχι για κοκκιδια ή σκουληκια αν εχεις

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG] [/IMG]δεν φαινεται να υπαρχει προβλημα πιστευω

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη 


απο κει και περα  πιστευω οτι τα αυγα απο κατι μολυνθηκαν

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG] [/IMG]Αυτα παλι γτ πεθαναν?ειχα αλλαξει τα αυγα και βγηκαν και τα 3 την ιδια μερα και ενα τεταρτο την επομενη.Σημερα πεθαναν τα 3.Το τεταρτο(καταλαθος εσβησα την φωτο,δεν φαινοταν να εχει κατι ομως,αλλα νομιζω ηταν αταιστο)και μετα απο λιγες ωρες αυτα τα 2 που φαινοντε ταισμενα και απο οτι μπορω να καταλαβω δεν δειχνουν καποιο προβλημα.Ακριβως το ιδιο ειχε γινει και στην πρωτη γεννα του συγκεκριμενου ζευγαριου.Απο τα 3 πεθαναν τα 2 την ιδια μερα και μεγαλωσε μονο ενα.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...

----------


## jk21

Ασθενεια που επηρεαζει και το συκωτι ... εκτος του οτι υπαρχει διακριτα ερεθισμενο , ειναι εμφανες το κιτρινο χρωμα του δερματος .Ετσι γινεται οταν υπαρχει ασθενεια του συκωτιου (που επηραζει αμεσα το αιμα ) , ασθενεια που προκαλει αναιμια  ή ψειρα 

τι ασθενεια; αν δεν ειναι ανεμια απο ψειρα ή απο δευτερογενη λοιμωξη που μεταδιδει ,τοτε ειναι ειτε ιος ειτε μικροβιο

----------


## gtsaka

Μπορει δλδ να εχουν κατι οι γονεις και να το μεταδιδουν στους νεοσσους?γτ συνεβει 2 φορες με το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι.Παντως ειχα βαλει νομιζω φωτο των γονιων παλιοτερα και δεν εδειχνε κατι περιεργο

----------


## gtsaka

Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,θα βαλω φωτο των γονιων αυριο

----------


## jk21

δεν φαινεται παντοτε το προβλημα .... ολες οι ασθενειες δεν δημιουργουν απαραιτητα εντεριτιδα ορατη , οπως εχουμε συνηθισει πχ σε κοκκιδια

----------


## gtsaka

Σημερα πεθανε και το τελευταιο.Εν τω μεταξυ η καναρα φαινεται ταλαιπωρημενη,καθεται στο κλαδι με την κοιλια και μερικες φορες σηκωνει το ενα ποδι,η κοιλια της παντως φαινεται πεντακαθαρη.Παρολα αυτα σκεφτομαι να την χωρισω απο το ταιρι της.

----------


## jk21

> μας βαζεις μια φωτο της κοιλιας των γονιων;


αν μπορεις , εστω και αργα , ισως χρησιμευσει ...

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG] [/IMG]κιτρινο αρσενικο ασπρο θυληκο.Ενταξει μου φαινοντε απο οσο μπορω αν καταλαβω.Παντως η θυληκια οπως ειπα φαινεται εξαντλημενη και νωχελικη(δεν φουσκωνει ,δεν δειχνει αρρωστη),να φανταστεις την επιασα πολυ ευκολα πανω στο κλαδι.Να την χωρισω?η να τα αφησω μαζι να ξαναπροσπαθησουν?

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια ειναι παχουλα αρκετα .  η φωτο ειναι θολη και λιγο αυτο λιγο το λιπος , δεν δειχνουν κατι αλλο 

θα σου λεγα παντως να  παρουν ενα 6ημερο  tabernil gentamicina τωρα που δεν εχουν μικρα και να προσεξεις αν η θηλυκια αλλαξει συμπεριφορα σταδιακα

----------


## gtsaka

ok
ειναι οντως θολη η φωτο,δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι παχουλα,θα τα ξαναβαλω αυριο

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG]  [/IMG]Εδω ειναι ο αρσενικος.Εχει λιγο λιπος παραπανω αλλα νομιζω οχι κατι υπερβολικο.Δεν νομιζω οτι αντιμετωπιζει αλλο θεμα.Παρεμπιπτοντως .πτωτη φορα παρατηρησα οτι εσωτερικα εχει και μερικα σκουρα πουπουλα.Αυτο το κανει μη λιποχρωμικο?η μπορει να τυχει και σε λιποχρωμικα καναρινια?Παντως ο μοναδικος απογονος που βγαλανε μεχρι στιγμης απο 2 γεννες ειναι κιτρινο,δεν το εχω κοιταξει λεπτομερως ομως εσωτερικα στο τριχωμα

----------


## gtsaka

εδω ειναι η θυληκια

----------


## jk21

η θηλυκια ειναι κανονικη χωρις λιπος και ερεθισμενα εντερα

ο αρσενικος ειναι με φουλ λιπος , ευδιακριτο απο το κιτρινο χρωμα του

----------


## gtsaka

Ξεκινησα tabernil gentamicina.Τα πουλια τα χωριζω η τα αφηνω να ξαναζευγαρωσουν?

----------


## jk21

Απλα να μην κανουν αυγο ενω παιρνουν φαρμακο .Καλα ειναι να χωρισθουν αλλα με οπτικη αμεση επαφη και την επομενη της ληξης τα ενωνεις

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG]   how to print screen on pc[/IMG]Σημερα βγηκαν 4 νεοσσοι ολοι μαζι(ειχα αλλαξαι τα αυγα),αυτοι οι 2 δυστυχως το απογευμα πεθαναν.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι,προερχοντε απο ζευγαρι με 2 επιτυχημενες γεννες.

----------


## gtsaka

Αναρωτιεμαι μηπως ειχα κανει κατι στη διαδικασια αλλαγης των αυγων,μηπως δεν τα ειχα αποθηκευσει με σωστο τροπο και σε σωστες συνθηκες,αλλα λογικα τοτε δεν θα ειχαν εκκολαφθει καθολου τα αυγα,ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## jk21

ο ενα απο τους δυο τουλαχιστον ,ειχε σιγουρα μαυρη τελεια

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG]s 7 print screen[/IMG]καλησπερα.Εδω εχω ενα καναρινακι ενος μηνα περιπου δυστυχως με τελειως στραβο ποδι(sprayed legs).Προσπαθησα πολυ να το επαναφερω αλλα δυστυχως χωρις αποτελεσμα.Στο αλλο του ποδι το μεγαλο δαχτυλο εχει στραβωσει προς τα πανω ,του το εχω δεσει και ευελπιστω να επανελθει.Το ερωτημα ειναι τι...κανω απο εδω και περα.Του εχω προσαρμοσει ταιστρες και ποτιστρα ετσι ωστε να εχει προσβαση.Μπορω να κανω κατι ωστε να εχει μια αξιοπρεπη διαβιωση?εννοειται οτι δεν προκειται ουτε μπορω να το αμολησω,θ αιεναι σαν να το καταδικαζω σε θανατο

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο αν και καταλαβαινω τι λες , για να δουμε το βαθμο του προβληματος , πρεπει να βαλεις φωτο να ειναι ορατο το ποδαρακι που ειναι στραβο . Ισως κρατωντας το πουλακι αναποδα .Λιγο δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο αν το ποδι ειναι δεμενο στραβα .Τα splayed legs απλα ειναι ανοιχτα ποδια με ελλειψη δυνατοτητας σταθεροποιησης και μπορουν να βελτιωθουν . Εχω δει ομως και περιπτωσεις ποδιων που ειναι εντελως στραβα με αντιθετη κλιση ... μια φωτο θα βοηθησει .Επισης στο αλλο να δουμε αν εχεις δεσει το πισω δαχτυλο σωστα και δεν ειναι υπερβολικα πισω , με κινδυνο αγκυλωσης 

Παραθετω τα δυο αρθρακια που μας ενδιαφερουν στην περιπτωση σου 


*Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs**

Αναστροφή πίσω δαχτύλου καναρινιού - Back slip claw*

----------


## gtsaka

[IMG]  picture hosting[/IMG]Δυστυχως το βρηκα πεθαμενο σημερα.Οπως φαινεται απο την φωτο ειχε σοβαρο προβλημα με τα εσωτερικα του οργανα.Απορω πως δεν προσεξα συμπτωματα,δεν το καταλαβα να φουσκωνει,ισως επειδη ηταν συνεχεια στον πατο λογω του ποδιου του.Τι να πω ,κριμα τουλαχιστον λυτρωθηκε κατα καποιο τροπο,θα βασανιζοταν σε ολη του τη ζωη.Σχετικα με το δαχτυλο,διαβασα το Link και ειδα και εικονες,ειδα οτι δεν το εχεις δεσει μεχρι τερμα πισω το δαχτυλο,εγω το ειχα να ακουμπαει στο ποδι,σε ενα αλλο καναρινακι που ειχα κανει το ιδιο επανηλθε κατα 90/100.

----------


## jk21

το πουλι μαλλον δεν ταιζοτανε σωστα και ετρωγε απο κατω με συνεπεια τα εντερικα ...  λυτρωθηκε ... 

αν το δαχτυλο πηγαινει τερμα , υπαρχει αμεσος κινδυνος αγκυλωσης και κακης αιματωσης

----------


## gtsaka

Καλησπερα
η αναπαραγωγη οδευει προς το τελος της.23 πουλακια απο 7 ζευγαρια δεν το λες και καλα,δυστυχως ειχα πολλες ασπορες γεννες,νεκρους νεοσσους συνεπεια ατυχιας αλλα ισως και δικης μου απειριας.Οπως ειπα στην αρχη η αναπαραγωγη οδευει προς το τελος της,κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχει ηδη τελειωσει,ομως εχω το εξης θεμα.Χτες που γυρισα απο διακοπες,ειδα σε αρκετες φωλιες αυγα.Τι να κανω ενοψει και της επικειμενης πτεροροιας?αν προκειται για ζευγαρια που εχουν μεχρι 2 γεννες να τα αφησω?η τα χωριζω με καθε τροπο τωρα και σταματαω τις γεννες?

----------


## jk21

τα χωριζεις .... και προχωρας του χρονου με λιγοτερα ζευγαρια ! θα πανε σιγουρα καλυτερα , αν και αυτα καλα πηγανε για τις φετεινες συνθηκες οπως τις ακουγα σε αλλους εκτροφεις

----------


## gtsaka

Τελος εκτροφης λοιπον για φετος.Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τον Δημητρη jk21 κυριως,για την πολυτιμη και ανιδιοτελη βοηθεια του,αλλα και οποιον αλλο ειπε εστω και μια γνωμη.Εννοειται οτι θα τα λεμε απο τις αλλες ενοτητες  :Happy:

----------

